# Grunting and groaning?



## ViszlaV

Hello all! First time Vizsla owner here. I've had my beautiful 11 week old little girl for a week and a half and she does something I've never experienced so much with other pups. She grunts and groans a TON if something bugs her while she's trying to sleep. If shes sleeping on the couch and I move the littlest bit, she groans. Every turn or bump in the car, she groans. If I just reach down and stroke her head while she's sleeping, she groans. If she stretches while she's sleeping, she groans like crazy. It's pretty cute/funny now, but I am hoping it's something she'll grow out of as she's handled more. I am just curious whether this is common to other vizslas or if my girl is extra special? 


By the way, you all weren't kidding about the shark attacks...yikes!


----------



## dextersmom

Aw, our guy did that so much as a pup and I loved it! He still grumbles and sighs occasionally, but not quite as much now!


----------



## MeandMy3

Welcome to the Forums and the wonderful live of living with a Vizsla! In my experience, vizslas are quite vocal. My Bristol "talks, moans, groans, grunts" pretty frequently - more than she barks. She has different noises for different actions/emotions. She is almost two and hasn't grown out of it yet.


----------



## dextersmom

MeandMy3 said:


> In my experience, vizslas are quite vocal. She has different noises for different actions/emotions.


Ah, yes. While Dexter grew out of the cute half-asleep groaning, he did gain a wide variety of other noises...  His favorite is the exasperated "why are you asking me to do that" hmph!


----------



## harrigab

Ruby was exactly the same, she got nicknamed "niggly knickers" when she was a pup, happy to say she grew out of it ;D


----------



## ViszlaV

Great to hear from all of you! She is currently laying in my lap grunting away while I type. She cracks me up! Other than the groaning she's very quiet so I look forward to hearing what other sounds emerge!


----------



## Canadian Expy

Our guy is a groaner as well - disturbing him in his sleep, tv too loud, lying down after a long play session, sending him to his pillow, not paying enough attention to him, stretching, petting him when sleeping, etc, etc. He has always done this, and at almost 2 years old I don't expect it to change now.  I've never been concerned about it, and enjoy our morning "chats" where I talk to him and he groans back in response.


----------



## einspänner

Maybe it's a case of the grass being greener, but I wish Scout "talked" more! She does do the grunting though and I especially love it when combined with a wiggly butt and a toy in her mouth. ;D


----------



## CrazyCash

My Cash is a talker - every day I have conversations with him.  He definitely has different noises depending on what he's trying to tell me. Below is a video from last year when he had a sore hip and was on limited activity, so he was not happy about being stuck on the couch. In the video you even see his signature nibbling which he does every - it's his security blanket. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQXDQ85WBMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Canadian Expy

Their vocalizations are certainly entertaining. In addition to the grunt and groans, just wondering if those with vocal pups have heard their pups shriek when they yawn? Every morning our boy does a big downward dog stretch and with it a big yawn that ends with a shriek and very happy tail. The more happy/excited he is in the morning, the louder it seems to be.


----------



## texasred

Lucy's yawn is not a shriek, but definitely has a high pithed sound to it. I know its her yawning, without even looking.
June is my groaner, and will carry on a full conversation with you when she wants something. Cash sighs when he does not want to do something. He does what's asked of him, but has to sigh first, to let you know he would rather not.
I bet most of our dogs would be considered drama queens to the outside world. I think the quirky personalities make them special.


----------



## Nudge23

Yep, we have a vocal one too. Nudge partakes in all of the afore mentioned grunting, groaning, audible yawns, grumbling etc. But by far the cutest is his latest habit...when he is put to bed against his will, he lays in bed 'talking' to himself in protest (kind of sounds like a toddler babbling). It can go on for half an hour sometimes until it finally trails out to a few little croaks, a squeaky yawn and then into long, deep snoring! Adorable.


----------



## dextersmom

Canadian said:


> In addition to the grunt and groans, just wondering if those with vocal pups have heard their pups shriek when they yawn?


No! I want a video of that! I have to say, I might be glad that's one noise Dexter doesn't make! His shrieking when he can't get to my husband is bad enough 



TexasRed said:


> Cash sighs when he does not want to do something. He does what's asked of him, but has to sigh first, to let you know he would rather not.


Haha that could be Dexter you're talking about! His go-to move as well. Kind of ends in a groan 



Nudge23 said:


> But by far the cutest is his latest habit...when he is put to bed against his will, he lays in bed 'talking' to himself in protest (kind of sounds like a toddler babbling). It can go on for half an hour sometimes until it finally trails out to a few little croaks, a squeaky yawn and then into long, deep snoring! Adorable.


Dexter did that too, up until a couple months ago (I miss it so much!). We used to say he was singing himself to sleep! It's adorable. Get it on video now, we wish we had!


----------



## Canadian Expy

I will try to capture it on video - it's usually most shrill on the weekends when he figures out we get to stay home with him all day!


----------



## samkins

Google Elk bugle and that's exactly what Moose sounds like when he yawns. When he was younger it was every time, but now at 9 mo its about half the time, it is hilarious! 

He whines, groans and sighs quite a bit still. He is quite the vocal pup with no signs of quieting down.


----------



## Canadian Expy

samkins said:


> Google Elk bugle and that's exactly what Moose sounds like when he yawns. When he was younger it was every time, but now at 9 mo its about half the time, it is hilarious!


That is pretty darn close to the noise! It is that same high pitch squeal (minus the grunt at the end). I will still try to capture it on video for comparison. Too funny!


----------

